# Ridgid JP06101



## thewoodmaster

A coupon!? Where might one acquire one of those?


----------



## dmoore

have one also and it was perfect right out of the box . I use on a regular basis.


----------



## njcraftsman

Thewoodmaster

I just had a new home depot open around the corner from my house, and they were throwing all kinds of sales, and sending open coupons in the mail.


----------



## Clarence

I too have one of these I've had for some time. It was still in the box until a couple of weeks ago when I finally assembled it and put it to work. I'm no expert-first jointer I've ever owned--but it seems to be a solid, well-made machine.

I do have a problem, however: I don't have a dust collection system, the chips just blow directly out the back of the machine. Problem is, for some reason they collect up in the cabinet and don't blow out the port. I have to take a screwdriver or something and dig the pile out into my catch-box. It doesn't take very long to build up a very large wad of chips inside the cabinet. I've tried to look up inside and see what might be causing this, but I haven't figured it out yet.

Clarence


----------



## MikeGager

clarence, i think its just the nature of the beast, there are a lot of chips coming down the chute and without some sort of aid it tends to clog up. ive found that my shop vac does a great job removing the chips. i had to build an adapter to hook up the 2-1/2" hose but it was pretty easy. if you havent taken off the factory 4" adapter plate you might try taking it off and see if it helps any


----------



## davidmicraig

Thanks for the review. I have a Jet combo benchtop machine, but plan on moving to a full size jointer next year. I have been finding myself turning into quite the Ridgid fan so will probably pick this one up.

David


----------



## a1Jim

Good Review thanks


----------



## Herbiej

I like mine , had it 5 years. And as mentioned, without the dust collector, it dosn't expell the chips very well. That is one of my future projects. Run a 4" pipe from my dust collector.


----------



## NBeener

Got one, too.

Like it a lot.

Dead square and flat right out of the (awfully heavy for one guy!) box


----------



## Webb

I have had one for a few years and have used it extensively. I think the tool was quite a bargain - it operates extremely well and has stayed smooth running over years of abuse.

I did not have too much trouble with the dust/chips - just make sure you don't have the 4" cover over the exit port (I found putting an old cat litter rectangular plastic bucket there worked well). You do have to make sure to pull out a bunch to help things along from time to time - if they back up all the way to the floor things will definitely clog .

I got a dust collector last weekend though so no problem there anymore 

I will say I had a devil of a time getting the blades equally installed after sharpening them - I need to get one of those magnetic blade setting jigs (or at least make one) - using a straight-edge and mark I eyeball did not work at all well.


----------



## jeff_wenz

Got one, love it.


----------



## Gerry1

I've got one too, and have used it for almost 1 year now. I've run through the alignment adjustment and maintenance process twice now, with excellent results both times. The knives are holding up well, even when using the jointer on Mesquite, Hard Maple, and Purpleheart. On a scale from 1-10, I'd give it a 9 only because there are times I'd prefer an 8" capacity. The tool performs well, and is consistantly a great resource in my shop. 
I do have a dust collection system of sorts, a ShopVac with a Thien baffle chip seperator, and the chips and dust are collected well, even at 2 1/2 inches vs the 4" connection. Perhaps a simple adaptor from the 4" output to 2 1\2 will solve your issue. Good Luck, and let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Rxmpo

I too got one of these machines a few years ago and I love it! Just replaced the blades for the first time and cuts like butter.

Thewoodmaster: Before I went to the store to buy this machine, I actually bought a 20% off HD coupon from someone on ebay for about $8. I bought a whole bunch of stuff at one time that day and saved a few hundred dollars. They capped the savings at $500. Here is the link for a 10% coupon someone is selling now with a max savings of $200, which isn't bad for a $9 investment.


----------



## allenworb

I have their joiner, planer, bandsaw, drillpress, trim router and random orbit sander.
I love all of their tools. Great reviews consistently and can't beat the price for a weekend hobbyist.
Good warranties on all Rigid products as well.


----------



## jim1mckenna

I have this jointer as well I got it on a speacial it was together and set up the only thing I did is reset the knives witch was very easy.


----------



## daveball

I have had one of these for several years as well, and really loved it until…..I had to reset the blades after replacement. I still don't have them exactly right, and it shows on the wood.

I don't think I would buy it again based on what I know now. I would save up and spend a couple hundred $ more.

I have a Jet 'lunchbox' Planer with the springs and knife setting guide. What a breeze to change the blades.

I also would really like a longer bed.


----------



## Gerry1

Hi Dave,

Sorry you've had trouble with setting the blades. Here's a trick i learned from a friend: Buy 4 1×2" ( or there-about) rare earth magnets at the local hardware store. make up 2 relatively flat sticks about 6-8 inches long. using quick setting epoxy, glue the magnets to each end of the sticks. Then after they are set and you are ready to reset the knives, place the sticks on the outfeed side of the lointer, and slide them over the edge to just engage the loosened knives. the magnets will do the job, and you will end up with evenly set knives from side to side as well as the correct height. You may need to futz with the hewight of the outfeed table a bit, but i've used this technique successfully several times.

Hope this is of help, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## woodplay

Gerry. Good idea.
I've got one of these and I love it too. It was the right size for my shop and has been able to handle all the projects I've thrown at it. It's very sturdy and the surfaces are machined nicely.


----------



## uutank

Yep I have one as well and love it. Mine was given to me by my brother in law who used it in his shop till he went pro and felt he need to upgrade to a big ole grisly. ( of which he has had no end of trouble with) He told me he wished he had never given the Ridge away.. I reminded him I own a gun , a shovel and several acres of ground .. just in case he was thinking about a repro 
Ray


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders

Just a note to clarence, there is a tiny lip left on the dust port when the 4" plastic piece is lowered and this does cause the chips to start collecting. If you don't hook up any type of dust collection, remove this plastic piece and every once in a while just tap the stuff that is collecting on the floor and the rest should fall out naturally.
As for the machine itself, I can't speak enough about it… mine has been great from the start over 3 years ago and continues to run flawlessly! Would only upgrade it if I was forced to or won the lotto and could afford one fo the massive jointers…


----------



## something_vague

Good reveiw. Have been eyeballing this jointer for a few months now just waiting for some sort of deal on it. Getting to the point where I can't wait any longer. I'd love an 8" machine but I just can't afford it at the moment as work has gotten terribly slow. Hopefully I don't regret the 6" machine but a 6" is better than what I have right now….nothing but hand planes which get tiresome and tedious.


----------



## jistincase

Nice to see most all positive for this machine. I would like to get one and for my space and the price I think it would be just perfect.


----------

